# Just fed up and pathetic



## 22727 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have GAD and major depression. I am on Cipralex and Resperidal. My depression was not responding so the doctor is trying me on lithium and half a clonazapam for anxiety. Since starting the clonazapam a week ago, I have actually started to feel somewhat better, not completely normal, but better. All of this has been going on for over 2 years now. With respect to my GAD, I obsess about my health, but most of all I obsess about my 2 children, my sons are about 20. I cannot bear to see them suffer or even have a problem - I wanat their lives to be perfect. Unreasonable, I know, but I worry connstantly about them to the point that I am making myself sick.Suggestions? Does anyone understand?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi helpless, i think as a mother myself i can understand what you are saying, i think we all worry about our kids, i know i do..I think my mum still worries about me and im 44 soon..You are not pathetic, you are a normal human being, having depression cant help things, im sorry you are feeling like this, i do sympathise as i have been to the stage where i thought i was losing my sanity..But being on meds has helped me greatly,and from what you have said you are feeling a wee bit better, dont give up, fight the depression, remember to also look after yourself.. take care. hugs to you..


----------

